
China Plans to Launch an 'Artificial Moon' to Light Up the Night Skies - startupflix
http://time.com/5429288/china-chengdu-artificial-moon/
======
nealabq
How would this work? A pointable mirror is in an equatorial low-earth orbit
could shine on a city for a few minutes every 90 minutes or so. Except when
it's in earth's shadow. Is that what they have in mind?

I suppose it could illuminate several cities on its route.

~~~
egmu0987
Geosynchronous orbit, satellites can be locked in position over a certain
point on earth, from our POV it would look like that satellite is locked in
position in the night sky

